# Can You Use DTG on socks



## legroce (Aug 5, 2014)

Can You Use DTG on socks


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Yes if they are cotton but most socks have a heavy poly content. The ribs also make it difficult to get good results. Most people sublimate socks.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm sure you could, and anything else that can fit on the platen and won't hit the print heads.


----------



## legroce (Aug 5, 2014)

But willl the ink stretch as the socks will


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

This is why sublimation is typically a better solution for socks...it won't crack when stretched. Check out some of the threads on the Sublimation section and you will find plenty of help with socks there.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

legroce said:


> Can You Use DTG on socks



Yes.

We have customers who do socks both poly and / or cotton with our machines. Sock printing works best with CMYK ink only so that it gives you the stretch that you are looking for. We have customers who made or purchased special platens so that they can print multiple socks at a time.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Check out sock prints on line. They use Dtg all the time for socks.
Custom Socks | Personalized Socks - sockprints


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Example of Triple Sock Holder we use on the Veloci-Jet.

_


----------



## mizzsweets (Aug 2, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> Example of Triple Sock Holder we use on the Veloci-Jet.
> 
> _


Harry, Can that platen be used on NeoFlex3 printers?


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone have any videos of them using dtg to print sock of their own?


----------



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

Could the extra small platen of the epson f2000 be used for socks?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

COPEM CUSTOMS said:


> Could the extra small platen of the epson f2000 be used for socks?



You should be able to use that holder for socks.

_


----------

